# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Skania [Eurostar Roma, Superfast I]

## a.molos

Το πρώτο της σειράς στην Πάτρα την ημέρα των εγκαινίων του πλοίου αλλα και της εταιρείας. Στην ανοικτη του πλώρη μας υποδεχόταν Παναγόπουλος  πατήρ & υιος.

superfast I.jpg

----------


## vinman

Κολάζ του 1996 με φωτογραφίες απο τον Εφοπλιστή και απο το φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14564

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14565

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14566

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Superfast I" στην Πάτρα τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1999.
Είναι το πλοίο που μαζί με το "Superfast IΙ" σηματοδότησαν την είσοδο του Παναγόπουλου στις γραμμές της Ιταλίας και τη δραστική μεταβολή των ισορροπιών στις γραμμές αυτές.
Είναι ακόμα δυο-τρεις φωτογραφίες από το ρεμέτζο του πλοίου.

Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον να τις βάλουμε.

To Superfast I στην Πάτρα.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Υπάρχει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Γιάννη Φ πάμε πάλι πίσω στα 1999.
Το "Superfast I" εισέρχεται περήφανο στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.
Αξίζει να τονιστεί ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα ξαναμπεί στο ίδιο λιμάνι ένα πλοίο με το ίδιο όνομα, το οποίο όμως θα είναι ένα άλλο πλοίο.
Η αρίθμηση των πλοίων της εταιρείας ξαναρχίζει πάλι από την αρχή.

Εκείνη την ημέρα είδαμε ακόμα στην Πάτρα το "Ποσειδών", το "Αφροδίτη ΙΙ", το "Εγνατία ΙΙ", το "Δαίδαλος", το "Κεφαλλονιά".
Από όλα αυτά συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει από την Πάτρα μόνο το τελευταίο.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον φίλο Γιάννη Φ.

Το SUPERFAST I στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.jpg

To Superfast I στo λιμάνι της Πάτρας ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Tί μας θυμίζεις... Παλιοί, καλοί καιροί της εταιρείας. Καράβαροι.
Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να σκανάρω κι εγώ δικές μου γιατί τοτε είχα αναλογική.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτά είναι slides που έχουν σκαναριστεί.
Τα slides χάνουν πολύ στη μετατροπή τους.
Όταν τα βλέπεις σε μεγάλο τοίχο, με σκοτάδι και να έχεις πιει και λίγο νομίζεις ότι το καράβι έρχεται κατά πάνω σου και θα το αγγίξεις.
Υπάρχουν και άλλες από εκείνη τη μακρινή και ωραία εποχή φίλε voyager 1984.
Θέλουμε να δούμε και τις δικές σου.
Θέλει υπομονή γιατί το σκανάρισμα είναι κουραστική εργασία.

----------


## .voyager

Έχω κάποιες από το λιμάνι της Πάτρας και από τα ανοιχτά του Ιονίου το SFII σε μια. Και άλλα της εποχής. Θα το κάνω κάποια στιγμή. Δεν έχω σκάνερ δυστυχώς, δεν το χρειαζομαι γενικά.

----------


## vinman

> .....Θέλει υπομονή γιατί το σκανάρισμα είναι κουραστική εργασία.


 
Αυτό ξαναπέστο φίλε Αντώνη!!
Πάντως πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ Roi !Πραγματικά ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο που έκανες! :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Απόπλους από τη BCN, ως Εurostar Roma.

DSC00306.JPGDSC00324.JPG
DSC00327.JPGDSC00333.JPG

Πλέον -μετά την αντικατάστασή του από το Cruise Roma- ονομάζεται Skania κι ανήκει στην Πολωνική Unity Line.

----------


## heraklion

Τι δρομολόγιο κάνει τώρα? Στην Βαλτική;

----------


## grangelo

Ωραιο θεματακι ανοιξες φιλε voyager1984! :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μερικά στοιχεία για το ωραίο θεματάκι που άνοιξε ο φίλος voyager1984.

Skania (ex. Eurostar Roma, Superfast I)

κατασκεύης 1995
Μήκος 173.70 m
Πλάτος 24 m
Bύθισμα 6.41 m
Μηχανές  4 Μηχανές W&#228;rtsil&#228;-Sulzer 12VZA40S diesel 34.550 kW
Ταχύτητα 27 Κnots
Χωρητικότητα Επιβατών 1.400

πηγή. it.wikipedia.org

----------


## poseidon_express

> Τι δρομολόγιο κάνει τώρα? Στην Βαλτική;


Το πλοίο υπέστη μικρής έκτασης μετασκευή (ευτυχώς ΔΕΝ του έχτισαν την πρύμη) στο Stettin και στο Danzig και από 1ης Σεπτεμβρίου εκτελεί δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Swinemuende (Πολωνία) - Ystad (Σουηδία). Τα νέα του χρώματα του πάνε αρκετά (βέβαια με τα κόκκινα ήταν χάρμα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

----------


## manolis m.

Endiaferouse plirofories file poseidona..! :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Aποπλέοντας από Βαρκελώνη, πέρσι τον Ιούνιο.

----------


## .voyager

Ένα πλοίο, που άφησε εποχή κι αποτέλεσε "σημαιοφόρο" μιας "επανάστασης" για την ελληνική επβατηγό ναυτιλία, ενώ ξεκουράζεται, αρκετά χρόνια πριν, στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας (φυσικά)...

----------


## .voyager

Aς πάμε αρκετά χρόνια πίσω, περίπου 11. Όταν τα δύο πρώτα SF έπλεαν στο Ιόνιο και την Αδριατική, ξεσηκώνοντας "θύελλες" (τόσο εντυπώσεων, όσο και αντιδράσεων με τα απόνερά τους!).
Επισυνάπτω μια σκαναρισμένη photo με το αγαπημένο και κατά την άποψη  μου ιστορικό SF1, το Ά, λίγο μετά το ακρωτήριο Δουκάτο της Λευκάδας, απ' όπου είχε ξεπροβάλει αγέρωχο, έχοντας μόλις προσπεράει το Κρήτη ΙΙ, και με φόντο την Ιθάκη.
Μόλις το πρόβλημα που μου εμφανίζεται στη gallery αποκατασταθεί, θα ανεβάσω εκεί μια λίγο καλύτερη.

IMG_0015.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Oρίστε, λοιπόν, το SFI, το "γνήσιο" ( :Very Happy: ) σε σκαναρισμένη, επίσης, φώτο, στο gallery.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Για μια ακομη φορα , εισαι απαιχτος ρε φιλε  :Razz:

----------


## sea_serenade

Πέρασαν κιόλας 11 χρόνια :-o:-o:-o. Τότε που το πρώτο Fast μπήκε στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας με σφυρίγματα χαιρετώντας το νέο, ενδιάμεσο λιμάνι του. Απ' ότι θυμάμαι, η SUPERFAST δεν έπιασε αμέσως το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Μπήκε μετά απο λίγο καιρό και το κωμικοτραγικό της υπόθεσης είναι οτι SUPERFAST ακούγαμε, με SUPERFAST δουλεύαμε αλλά κόκκινο καράβι δεν είχαμε δει ακόμα. Χαμός!!!

.voyager όμορφη η φωτό του Fast, ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## .voyager

Ευχαριστώ, παιδιά, να 'στε καλά  :Wink: 
Sorry για το θολό, αλλά είναι σκαναρισμένη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλώς σας ξαναβρήκα και, έστω και καθυστερημένα, καλή χρονιά σε όλους  :Smile:  
Κατά την πρόσφατη παραμονή μου στην παγωμένη Σουηδία (- 20 βαθμοί Κελσίου  :Surprised:  ), βρήκα την ευκαιρία να βγάλω και μια φωτογραφία του πρώην κυρίαρχου της Αδριατικής :mrgreen:, Superfast I.  
Εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες ταξιδεύει για λογαριασμό της Πολωνικής Unity Line, μεταξύ Ystad - Swinoujscie. 
Η γραμμή έχει πολλή κίνηση, πιστεύω 5 δρομολόγια την ημέρα. Επιπλέον, υπάρχουν και οι γραμμές μεταξύ Karlskrona - Gdansk, Trelleborg - Swinoujscie και Nynaeshamn - Gdansk!!! 
Προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι, ότι με την επιμήκυνση των καταστρωμάτων και την μισοαφαίρεση των φτερών, το πλοίο ασχήμυνε κατά πολύ ...... Και αυτή η τζαμαρία πίσω, είναι τόσο αντιαισθητική, που δεν περιγράφεται  :Mad:  
Συγγνώμη για τη γωνία λήψης, αλλά δεν επιτρέπεται η είσοδος στο λιμάνι εις τους μη έχοντας εισιτήριο ... 
Scania.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

ακομα κι ετσι, δεν παυει να ειναι ομορφο, τα φτερα στην τσιμινιερα παραμενουν!

----------


## .voyager

Μοutsokwstas, δεν είναι ολόκληρα! Το Superfast part λείπει!!

----------


## scoufgian

προσωπικα θα συμφωνησω με το φιλο Appia και να πω οτι το πλοιο ασχημυνε πολυ........Ενα απο τα λιγα πλοια που το λευκο το χαλαει..........

----------


## proussos

Ισορροπία στο κόκκινο...στο Νεώρειο

----------


## .voyager

To πρώην Superfast I, αν και δε θυμίζει καθόλου το "αγέρωχο" εκείνο πλοίο του 1995 με τα φτερά, τη μαύρη γέφυρα και όλα τα λοιπά στοιχεία (πετυχημένου marketing και εξωτερικής ακόμη σχεδίασης βάση αυτού στο μεγαλείο τους), φαίνεται εντούτοις όμορφο με τα χρώματα της Unity Line, και μετα την ταλαιπωρία του στα χέρια της Grimaldi.
Εδώ ένα βιντεάκι που θυμίζει λίγο το παλιό  του μεγαλείο.

----------


## .voyager

Πριν μερικά χρόνια, ο σίφουνας του Ιονίου και της Αδριατικής...

IMG_0004.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Παραθέτω άλλη μια σκαναρισμένη φώτο του ΣΦΙ, λίγο πριν αναχωρήσω για ένα ολιγοήμερο ταξίδι στα ξένα  :Very Happy: 
Εδώ καταπλέοντας στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας πριν 11 χρόνια.

img856.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Μια νυχτερινή στην Πάτρα. 
Πιστεύω, ότι είναι το Ι και όχι το ΙΙ ...

Superfast I (old).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERFAST I εχει ερθει στον πειραια για τα εγκαινια και για να το γνωρισει ο κοσμος.Τιποτα δεν ηταν πια ιδιο στην ακτοπλοια.Ο χρυσος αιωνας του Περικλη μολις αρχιζε και ηταν ακριβως πριν απο 15 χρονια και 1 μηνα στις 15 απριλιου του 1995

sf.jpg

Ειδικα αφιερωμενη στον proussos

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> SUPERFAST I εχει ερθει στον πειραια για τα εγκαινια και για να το γνωρισει ο κοσμος.Τιποτα δεν ηταν πια ιδιο στην ακτοπλοια.Ο χρυσος αιωνας του Περικλη μολις αρχιζε και ηταν ακριβως πριν απο 15 χρονια και 1 μηνα στις 15 απριλιου του 1995
> 
> sf.jpg
> 
> Ειδικα αφιερωμενη στον proussos


Ύπέροχη και Συλεκτικότατη.....!!!! Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.....!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Απο τα ομορφοτερα SUPERFAST κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη και σιγουρα το αγαπημενο μου...καραβι που δυστηχως δεν το εχω ουτε σε μια φωτογραφια....Να'σαι καλα φιλε Ben που μας το θυμηζεις....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERFAST I στην πατρα του 2002.

negative (135).jpg

Φωτο του φιλου και μεγαλου συλλεκτη και καραβολατρη Γερασιμου Παπαδατου οσονουπο και στην μεγαλη παρεα του ναυτιλια.

----------


## ιθακη

υπεροχη φωτο Κωστα,σε ευχαριστουμε....τρια βαπορια κοσμηματα της ακτοπλοιας που μονο το μικροτερο απο αυτα (κεφαλονια) εξακολουθει να κοσμει την πατρα

----------


## gtogias

Από παλαιοπωλείο στο Μονστηράκι μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως Superfast I. Δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρεται ο φωτογράφος για την ορθή απόδοση credits:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89699

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H φωτογραφια gtogias ειναι πολυ σπανια γιατι ειναι απο τα δοκιμαστικα του πλοιου στην γερμανια, οπου ειχε πιασει 31 κομβους.Το οτι ειναι στην γερμανια πιστοποιηται απο την γερμανικη σημαια ου εχει στον πισω ιστο,αχνοφαινεται!

----------


## xidianakis

IMG_3821.jpgIMG_3822.jpg

SF1 26.3.1995.
apo to arxeio tou germanou filou A. Miudebult pou mou tis esteile.

----------


## ithakos

Tα πλοία που άλλαξαν την ιστορία της Αδριατικής μαζί με το Αριάδνη και Πασιφάη των μινωικών...

----------


## iclink

> Tα πλοία που άλλαξαν την ιστορία της Αδριατικής μαζί με το Αριάδνη και Πασιφάη των μινωικών...


Αρετούσα, Ίκαρο & Πασιφάη  :Pride:

----------


## ithakos

Και τα Superfast 1,2 φίλε μου...

----------


## iclink

Γράφεις αυτό: 




> Tα πλοία που άλλαξαν την ιστορία της Αδριατικής μαζί με το Αριάδνη και Πασιφάη των μινωικών...


Άρα εννοείς τα SFI & SFII ...

Απλά συμπλήρωσα των Μινωικών τα πλοία που άλλαξαν την ιστορία της Αδριατικής μιας και δεν ήταν μονο η Πασιφάη...




> Αρετούσα, Ίκαρο & Πασιφάη


That's all!!!

----------


## ithakos

Σωστά...Έχεις μήπως φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου?

----------


## iclink

> Σωστά...Έχεις μήπως φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου?


Απο ολη την σειρα των τοτε νεοτευκτων... Με φιλμ αρα θελουν ψαξιμο & σκαναρισμα για να βγουν! Μολις μπορεσω θα τις φτιαξω!

----------


## ithakos

Nα είσαι καλά...θα περιμένουμε να τα θαυμάσουμε όλοι...ευχαριστώ!

----------

